# Stuck caravan



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I saw it for the first time today & absolutely cried with laughter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yep, only last week... Oh bummer! I think it's a set-up! :wink:


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ooops  That'll teach me to use the search button in future!


----------

